# Firefox : problème de profil manquant



## riko06 (19 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
J'espère que je suis dans la bonne section. 
Avant de poster j'ai fait pas mal de recherche avec google pour mon problème.
Je viens de m'apercevoir que je ne peux plus ouvrir  FIREFOX, j'ai ce message :
"Le profil Firefox ne peut être chargé. Il est peut-être manquant ou inaccessible."
J'ai désinstallé plusieurs fois firefox, j'ai éssayé des version plus ancienne mais pareil pas de changement.
J'ai l'impression que c'est arrivé suite à une restauration par time machine. 
Merci de pouvoir m'aider.


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Ben non, pas de chance : il est ici question de Firefox, navigateur internet, et de son fontionnement. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------

